# tandoori paste



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

I have been searching all over the place and have found I don't know how many versions of tandoori paste recipes. But since I'm not really sure what I'm looking for, I was hoping that some of you had recipes that you love for tandoori paste that you would be willing to share.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

I'm not sure about Tandoori paste, but here is my recipe for Tandoori chicken.

Prep : 15 minutes 
Marinate : at least 4 hours or over night
Cook : 40 - 45 minutes
Serves : 4

1 chicken (3 lb) quartered
2 tbsp lime juice
1 1/2 tsp salt
2 1/2 cups yogurt
2 tbsp grated fresh ginger
8 cloves garlic pressed
1 1/2 tsp ground cardamom
1/2 tsp cumin
1/4 to 1/2 cayenne, to taste
1/4 tsp ground black pepper
1 tsp red food coloring (optional)
Scallions and lime wedges

1. remove skin from chicken; make two deep gashes in each piec of meat. rub chicken all over with 1 1/2 tbsp or the lime juice and 1 tsp salt. place in a 12 x 8 x 2 baking dish ( I don't know why they put baking dish sizes in a recipe)

2. In a medium bowl, combine yogurt with ginger, garlic, cardamom, cumin, cayenne and black pepper, remaining lime juice and salt, and food coloring, if desired. pour over chicken and turn to coat. cover loosely and refrigerate, turning occasionally for at least 4 hours or over night.

3. When ready to cook, light charcoal grill or preheat oven to 400 deg. Grill over mdeium-hot coals or bake 40 - 45 minutes, turning and basting frequently with yogurt marinade. Garnish with scallions and lime wedges.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

I posted my recipe last May in the Recipe Exchange Forum. Click here for easy access.

Actually, now that I think of it, I don't know why we posted «chicken» recipes since you didn't mention what you wanted to do with the paste. I also have a tandoori shrimp recipe, etc. if you are interested. And chicken Tikka!

If you want the paste, try Patak's. It isn't bad but nothing like homemade.



[ August 21, 2001: Message edited by: Kimmie ]


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

uh oh...I thought I was looking for an all-purpose spice blend. The blend/paste/whatever seems different in every recipe I read, but I thought I should start _somewhere_. Is there a difference between the spice blend you use on tandoori chicken v tandoori shrimp? I keep hearing about it, it sounds interesting, but I've never eaten it. Sounds like I need to learn more about it first.

BTW, both the above recipes look good to me. Perhaps I should just dive in and start mixing!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Hey Nancya,

CoolJ's recipe sounds really good too. I will try it. Guess what...that's what we had tonight for dinner. The chicken had been marinating since Sunday afternoon. As Anneke would say: _"What a coinkidink!!"_

As for my "paste" for the prawns, yes, it is different.

Tandoori-style prawns
Serves 4 as a snack

4 tablespoons plain yoghurt
A 1-inch cube of fresh ginger, peeled and very finely grated
1 large clove garlic, peeled and mashed to a pulp
5 teaspoons lemon juice
1/4 teaspoon salt or to taste
Freshly ground black pepper
1 1/2 teaspoons ground roasted cumin seeds
1/4 teaspoon garam masala
2 teaspoons yellow liquid food colouring mixed with 1 teaspoon red liquid food colouring
8 oz peeled good quality prawns, defrosted and patted dry (I use fresh)
2 oz unsalted butter

Put the yoghurt in a bowl. Beat lightly with a fork or a whisk until it is smooth and creamy. Add the ginger, garlic, lemon juice, salt, some black pepper, roasted cumin, garam masala, and liquid food colouring. Stir to mix and set aside for 15 minutes. Push this liquid through a sieve into a second bowl. Add the prawns to the marinade and mix well. Set aside for 30 minutes. Remove the prawns with a slotted spoon, leaving all the marinade behind in the bowl.

Melt the butter in a 8-9 inch frying pan over a medium flame. When the butter has melted completely, turn heat to medium-high and immediately pour in the marinade. Stir and fry for a few minutes or until the butter separates and you have a thick bubbly sauce clinging to the bottom of the pan. Add the prawns and fold them in. Cook for a few minutes, stirring gently. Do not overcook the prawns.

Stick toothpicks in the prawns and serve immediately.

This recipe may easily be doubled. Just use a larger frying pan or cook in several batches.

P.S. I always use Kosher salt and Tellicherry black peppercorns freshly ground in all my Indian recipes.


----------

